# Tylan powder?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I always have Tylan powder for cases like this. It is an antibiotic, so I don't throw it at any and all cases of diarrhea. But if what the vet is trying doesn't work, I give Tylan a whirl. It has been a godsend in many cases.

You may have a hard time getting it now though. It is going to require a prescription as of January 1, and I see that many places are already requiring a prescription to purchase it.


----------



## srussell1021 (Sep 8, 2016)

I think my vet would be open to prescribing. One of my puppies litter mates has had the same exact issues and their vet prescribed it and it has apparently worked wonders so far, that is how I found out about it. I found it on Amazon I think without prescription. I obviously wouldn't know until finalizing checkout I guess.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I, too keep Tylan powder and it has been great at stopping diarrhea. My holistic vet also advised me to keep Jonah on 1500mg of L-Glutamine that helps soothe the intestinal track but I would talk to the vet about that.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke has been on tylan powder since he was a pup. We have a whole arsenal of things we use to manage his digestive issues including pumpkin, metamucil, probiotic and Rx diet. Talk to your vet about the pros/cons and make a decision based on that.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I would talk to your vet, possibly have stool cultures done (sometimes a fecal float doesn't catch giardia). Was he ever de-wormed in this process? It can be more effective than MNZ for giardia. Otherwise, if its a food sensitivity, it might be worthwhile to try a prescription hypoallergenic food. Sometimes adding a probiotic can help, as can increasing (or decreasing) fiber in the diet. Some dogs get diarrhea if they don't have enough, in some dogs fiber causes diarrhea. 

Tylan powder is very helpful, and sometimes required for acute or chronic diarrhea or SIBO, but like all antibiotics it decreases the good gut bacteria as well as the bad and can have long-lasting effects on GI flora. My last golden girl had inflammatory bowel syndrome and was always on it. Personally, I would only give it under direction from a vet. Tylan and MNZ are both antinflammatory, and so part of how they work is they combat bugs in the gut, but a large way they work is by decreasing bowel inflammation. This is why MNZ works almost instantaneously for diarrhea--it takes longer than that to kill bacteria.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

We used the Tylan powder on Mandy and it worked like a charm.


----------



## srussell1021 (Sep 8, 2016)

So Ive been delayed in responding back on here. The vet prescribed tylan and also a probiotic. The tylan has worked like a charm, the same night she first took it it worked. She changed diets as well, she is now on a grain free venison and sweet potato Natural Balance diet as directed by the vet, and so far so good. We will see how she does once she is off the medication in a few weeks.


----------

